# Chile Con Carne



## stash (Jan 20, 2007)

A young cowboy walks into the town cafe. He sits at the counter and
notices an old cowboy with his arms folded, staring blankly at a full
bowl of chili.

After fifteen minutes of just sitting there staring at it, the young
cowboy bravely asked the old cowpoke, "If you ain't gonna eat that, mind
if I do?" The older cowboy slowly turns his head toward the young
wrangler and in his best cowboy manner says, "Nah, go ahead."

Eagerly, the young cowboy reaches over and slides the bowl over to his
place and starts spooning in it with delight. He gets nearly down to the
bottom and notices a dead mouse in the chili. The sight was shocking and
he immediately barfs up the chili into the bowl.

The old cowboy quietly says, "Yep, that's as far as I got, too."


----------

